
Modding a Neo Geo Pocket Color with a Game Boy SP Front Light - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/07/22/modding-a-neo-geo-pocket-color-with-a-game-boy-sp-front-light/
======
ljf
For a period I was amazed by my NGPC - was an a excellent fun device. I got a
deal from lik-sang.com (was closed for selling Japanese psp's to America, even
though some of the first orders were placed by Sony-USA). Anyway they had a
brilliant deal of like $30 delivered for a pocket colour and 6 games, from
some old warehouse stock I guess. Even though it was a technically dated
device the games were all excellent and battery life was great. Got it before
the gba came out, and even when that came along it was still in my opinion, a
more fun focused device. Think I sold it to fund my psp (think got closer to
£60 which was nice ;))

~~~
anjc
Man I remember this deal on Lik Sang. I was so sorry I didn't pull the
trigger. What a great site that was.

~~~
ljf
There was some awesome tech on there - I discovered the site looking for vcd
players and was amazed by some of the stuff you could get there like a
hardware 'pocket' nes. I say pocket, the thing was huge, and ran off a
camcorder battery even though the screen was tiny. And that reminds me, I also
got my gp32 from there - now that was a disapointing handheld!

~~~
anjc
Ah I wanted a GP32 too. The homebrew scene looked so great.

------
p3llin0r3
So sad Neo-Geo and Sega have sunk so low.

I don't really miss their hardware, Sega shot themselves in the foot by
releasing too much cash-grab junk over the 90's instead of focusing on their
core products.

But the games they made still create this painful nostalgic twinge in my
heart. Just HEARING the Dreamcast sound chip affects me.

~~~
anjc
Agreed on the nostaliga, but what cash grabs? The 32x and Mega CD might have
been failures, but they were pretty innovative I think. The Dreamcast was also
the 90s :)

~~~
p3llin0r3
Fair enough. The products could, and probably had, been made in good faith.
But, I think the constant barrage of new products from Sega, along with the
complicated hierarchy of how the products interacted with each other, burned
people out.

Sega releases:

\- Master System: October 1985

\- Genesis: August 14, 1989

\- Sega CD: December 12, 1991

\- x32: December 3, 1994

\- Saturn: November 22, 1994

\- Dreamcast: November 27, 1998

Nintendo Releases:

\- NES: July 1983

\- Super Nintendo: November 1990

\- Nintendo 64: June 1996

~~~
anjc
Now _that 's_ making me nostalgic

------
anjc
Very good, well done.

